# www.marconimanuals.com



## 31552 (Oct 25, 2008)

I have just found this site and the preamble pretty much describes the majority of whats on it.

For anyone who is researching, attempting to restore old kit or just wishing to browse and/or relive old times its well worth a look.

regards

Peter


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Unfortunately you can't look at the manuals though.
Only buy them or copies of them.


----------

